# Pimp my Sargus!



## Torsk_SH (10. März 2011)

Moin!

Man kann durch Austausch der Bremsscheiben seiner Sargus ein neues Bremserlebnis ein hauchen.

Dazu muss man nur die der Größe entsprechenden Bremsscheiben der *Penn Battle* nachbestellen und diese austauschen.

Wie das geht habe ich bei meinem Umbau dokumentiert:







Erschreckend wie die Filzscheiben nach einem halben Jahr Einsatz schon aussehen |bigeyes

Die neuen Carbonscheiben werden mit Rollenfett eingeschmiert, (z.B. Cals Rollenfett oder Quantum Hot Sauce)






danach alles wieder schön der Reihe nach zusammen setzten,






und beim Aufschrauben des Abschlussringes ruhig ein bisschen Fett in die Schraubengewinde einarbeiten um ein späteres Lösen zu erleichtern.







Und nach dem Zusammenbau die sehr schön leicht anlaufende neue Bremse genießen :l


Wer dieses bei seiner Rolle auch machen will sollte erstmal in die Explosionszeichnung gucken und die Anzahl der Scheiben zählen.
(z.B. Sargus 4000 drei Scheiben oder 5000er 5 Scheiben *pro Spule*)

Fett bekommt man z.B. hier,
http://www.biggameshop.de/product_info.php?info=p402_Cal-s-Rollenfett-28g.html

und die Scheiben über  http://www.de.purefishing.com/ und kosten tun diese so um die 1,50€/Stk sind also bezahlbar.

Ich hab jetzt meine beiden Rollen umgebaut und bin nach diversen Tests sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis. :vik:


----------



## stroffel (10. März 2011)

*AW: Pimp my Sargus!*

Hey, Cooler tip. werde das auch mal ausprobieren wenn die Scheiben meiner Sargus hinüber sind.


----------



## Carpmen (10. März 2011)

*AW: Pimp my Sargus!*

hab meine Sargus seit einen Jahr im Einsatz könnt von meiner Bremse noch nicht behaubten das sich da Verschleißerscheinungen breit machen #6

Trotzdem schon mal vorab grossen Dank wenn es auch mal so weit sein sollte das ich meine Sargus Pimpern muss :vik:


----------



## Chrizzi (10. März 2011)

*AW: Pimp my Sargus!*

Bremsscheiben gibt es hier auch: http://www.smoothdrag.com/guide.html

So wie ich das gelesen habe (andere User), soll für die Bremse das Cals Drag Grease besser sein, als "normales" Rollenfett. Wo der Unterschied dadrin nun genau besteht weiß ich nicht. Falls ich mal bei Smoothdrag/irgendwo Bremsscheiben bestellen sollte, kommt das Drag Grease auf jeden Fall mit.


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. März 2011)

*AW: Pimp my Sargus!*

Guter Link Chrizzi! #6

Ob nun Cals oder Quantum ist glaube ich auch ein bisschen eine "das haben wir schon immer so gemacht" Empfehlung...

Gem. Beschreibung,

Properly lubricating your reel with Quantum Hot Sauce Reel Grease will add years of use to moving parts and extra yards of casting distance. The gears of modern reels require the right grease in the right location to function smoothly andto keep them from grinding themselves into metalflake. The engineers at Quantum worked with lubrication specialists to develop a grease specifically for reels and called it Hot Sauce. Standard greases break down from heat and will migrate out of the critical friction areas. The carrying agents in Hot Sauce prevent structural breakdown in the grease and also in the low-friction polymers. Hot Sauce's exclusive tackifiers hold the grease on the wear surfaces and prevent migration. The hydrophobic formulation pushes water away from gears and drags, preventing corrosion. The bright red color lets you know Hot Sauce grease is where it belongs and is doing the job you intended.
Quelle: http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Quantum_Hot_Sauce_Reel_Grease/descpage-QHSRG.html

sollte sich das rote Zeug auch gut an dieser Stelle machen.

Ich werde das neue System in zwei Wochen vor Floridas Küste 
ausgiebig im Salzwasser ackern lassen und danach schaun ma mal


----------



## angler1996 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Pimp my Sargus!*

danke! wieviel Fett muss auf die Scheibe , einfach frei Schnauze?
Gruß A.


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. März 2011)

*AW: Pimp my Sargus!*

Ich hab einfach auf jeder Seite eine dünne Linie gezogen und das Fett dann ins Gewebe geschmiert. Es soll ja hauptsächlich das Eindringen von Wasser verhindern was besonders bei Salzwasser ziemlich ätzend werden kann.

Zu fett ist nicht nötig, das quillt unter Druck eh nur an den Seiten raus.


----------



## JimmyEight (10. März 2011)

*AW: Pimp my Sargus!*

Schön beschrieben! Auf die Idee bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen, aber werde es mal ausprobieren. Bin gespannt ob ich dann einen Unterschied bemerke oder wie stark dieser ausfällt.

Dein Pure-Fishing Link führt aber ins Nichts --> Korrekt wäre er so http://www.de.purefishing.com/


----------



## Kotzi (11. März 2011)

*AW: Pimp my Sargus!*

Ich glaub wir haben hier n Schweinchen



Carpmen schrieb:


> hab meine Sargus seit einen Jahr im Einsatz könnt von meiner Bremse noch nicht behaubten das sich da Verschleißerscheinungen breit machen #6
> 
> Trotzdem schon mal vorab grossen Dank wenn es auch mal so weit sein sollte das ich meine Sargus Pimpern muss :vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. März 2011)

*AW: Pimp my Sargus!*

Danke jimmy, ist geändert.


----------



## Honeyball (11. März 2011)

*AW: Pimp my Sargus!*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes





Carpmen schrieb:


> Trotzdem schon mal vorab grossen Dank wenn es auch mal so weit sein sollte das ich meine Sargus Pimpern muss



Also dat geit ja man gor nich#d#d#d


----------



## Chrizzi (11. März 2011)

*AW: Pimp my Sargus!*



angler1996 schrieb:


> danke! wieviel Fett muss auf die Scheibe , einfach frei Schnauze?
> Gruß A.



Soweit ich das gelesen habe, so wenig wie möglich. So habe ich das bisher mit dem roten Zeug von Quantum auch gemacht.

Etwas auf die Finger und ganz dünn auf der Scheibe verteilen.

Das Problem wäre dann, falls es sich doch nicht so rauspresst, dass man mit einer verminderten Bremskraft rechnen muss.


----------



## Bassey (12. März 2011)

*AW: Pimp my Sargus!*

Zuviel Schmiermittel sollte aber auch nicht rein, sonst kommt die Pampe doch unten ausm Loch wieder raus wenn du den Kopf voll zudrehst...


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. März 2011)

*AW: Pimp my Sargus!*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Etwas auf die Finger und ganz dünn auf der Scheibe verteilen.



Genau so, einfach auf jede Seite einen dünnen Streifen 
und dann mit Daumen und Zeigefinger leicht ein massieren. 

Die original Filzscheiben sind übrigens auch gefettet, das 
sieht man auch nicht bei jeder Rolle in der Preisklasse #6


----------



## kati48268 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Pimp my Sargus!*

Bin nun auch Besitzer (m)einer ersten Sargus überhaupt, noch nagelneu und nicht gefischt.
Finde die Anleitung und den Tipp überhaupt sehr geil möchte aber eben fragen, ob die gepimpte Bremse viel besser ist?
Gibt es an der Originalausstattung etwas auszusetzen?
Alles auch Gefühlssache, schon klar...


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Pimp my Sargus!*

Moin Kati!

Die originale Bremse ist schon gut aber durch die gefetteten
Carbonbremsen läuft sie gerade unter Belastung doch besser an und
gibt die Schnur sanfter frei.

Ich habe meine Rollen nach der Umrüstung in Florida gefischt
und dort viele gute Fische gefangen, die Kampfkraft der "Warmblüter"
kann man kaum mit unserem Lahmär***en vergleichen. 

Ob dieses Tuning nun für unsere heimischen Räuber nötig ist muss jeder
für sich entscheiden. Mein letzter Meter hat glaube ich drei mal ein paar
Meter Schnur genommen, keine Wirkliche Belastung für das Gerät...


----------



## kati48268 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Pimp my Sargus!*

Danke für die Infos.
Ich werd'se erst mal 'einfischen', diese Idee im Hinterkopf behalten und nach einiger Zeit umrüsten, ...selbst wenn ich's nicht für 'nötig' halten werde, denn nun bin ich neugierig auf den (feinen) Unterschied.
#h


----------



## peeghee (20. August 2012)

*AW: Pimp my Sargus!*

Hallöle!
Ich hab's auch gemacht.....! Ich hab alle meine PENN Sargus Rollen (insges. 11 Rollen mit insges. 22 Spulen...) von Filzbremsscheiben auf Carbonbremsscheiben umgerüstet. Die Dingelchen heißen alle (egal ob Filz oder Carbon) bei der Bestellung Drag Washers und führen alle auf den Explosionszeichnungen die Partnr. 56-xxx 
Ich hab meine bei der Fa.

Reel Service Center Friedrich Heuser
Ringstraße 5, 63505 Langenselbold
Tel. 06184 / 93 67 61-10 Fax. 06184 / 93 67 61-50
E-Mail: info@reel-service-center.eu

Sachbearbeiterin Frau Celenzo, die seeeeeeehr freundlich und hilfsbereit ist....) bestellt.
Und für Euch habe ich mal die Umrüst-Part- und Bestellnummern für die Sargus- und Balltle-Rollen gelistet:


*  Teilenummern*

*Modellbez.                      Part Nr u. Bestell-Nr.
                               von Sargus        -        auf  Battle*

*2000  *                              56-2000SG / -                     56-2000BTL / 1211580

*3000*                                56-3000SG / -                     56/3000BTL / 1211607
(auch *4000*)        

*5000*                                56-5000SG / 1192036          56-5000BTL / 1211630
(auch *6000*) 

*7000*                                56-7000SG / 1192038          56-7000BTL / 1211645
(auch *8000*)    



Greez! und Petri Heil!


----------



## bobbykron (20. August 2012)

*AW: Pimp my Sargus!*

11 rollen ist schon ne hausnummer 
falls einer mal bestellen sollte, ich würde einen satz für meine 2000er mitbestellen 

was löhnt man denn so für einen satz?

ach und danke für die info peeghee!!!


----------



## Chiforce (21. August 2012)

*AW: Pimp my Sargus!*

Fett in den Gewinde-Sacklöchern für die Schrauben sollte man aber weglassen.


----------



## nitronic88 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Pimp my Sargus!*

interessante sache das ganze. überlege auch ob ich mir das gönne


----------



## peeghee (5. September 2012)

*AW: Pimp my Sargus!*



bobbykron schrieb:


> 11 rollen ist schon ne hausnummer
> falls einer mal bestellen sollte, ich würde einen satz für meine 2000er mitbestellen
> 
> was löhnt man denn so für einen satz?
> ...




Hei!
Also, wenn Du 3 Scheiben brauchst (also bis zur 4000er Größe, ab da sind's 5 pro Spule) kostet das rd. 4 Euro zzgl. Porto. Melde Dich einfach bei Frau Celenzo. Die hilft weiter....


----------



## Dakarangus (8. November 2012)

*AW: Pimp my Sargus!*

Super Threat!

- Die 2000er Sargus lässt sich doch auch mit Carbon-Bremssscheiben aus der Penn battle aufmotzen oder?


----------



## Dakarangus (11. November 2012)

*AW: Pimp my Sargus!*

es gibt ja auch eine 2000er battle, also kein probem oder?


----------



## sebwu (11. November 2012)

*AW: Pimp my Sargus!*

moin Dakarangus,
schau mal in den post von peeghee...






peeghee schrieb:


> Hallöle!
> Ich hab's auch gemacht.....! Ich hab alle meine PENN Sargus Rollen (insges. 11 Rollen mit insges. 22 Spulen...) von Filzbremsscheiben auf Carbonbremsscheiben umgerüstet. Die Dingelchen heißen alle (egal ob Filz oder Carbon) bei der Bestellung Drag Washers und führen alle auf den Explosionszeichnungen die Partnr. 56-xxx
> Ich hab meine bei der Fa.
> 
> ...




mfg sebastian


----------



## xsxx226 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pimp my Sargus!*

Moin Leute,
ich hab heute mal meine 2000er Sargus mit einer Kurbel von der 35er WFT NoMono aufgepimpt.
Der dicke Knob der WFT liegt echt gut in der Hand und mir kommt es auch so vor das die Rolle jetzt ein Tick leichter läuft.


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pimp my Sargus!*

Warum sone Kurbel auf nem 2000er Röllchen?
Ich finde nicht nur das es ziemlich schräg aussieht, sondern frage mich um den Sinn. Angelst du mit Fäustlingen?

Jürgen


----------



## FehmarnAngler (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pimp my Sargus!*

Das sie leichter läuft liegt wohl an der längeren Kurbel |rolleyes


----------



## xsxx226 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pimp my Sargus!*

@Taxidermist Nö angel nicht mit Fäustlingen find aber den Knob der NoMono echt nicht schlecht, liegt gut in der Hand.


----------



## noob4ever (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pimp my Sargus!*

Warum kauft man sich nicht einfach ne Ersatzspule der Battle? Oder pass die nicht? Ist auch das 6.Kugellager der Battle nicht in der Spule und somit die Spule der einzige Unterschied den beiden Rollen?


----------



## bobbykron (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pimp my Sargus!*

die battlespule passt nicht auf die sargus. hab ich mit der 2000er geprüft... zudem sind die carbonbremsscheiben mit sicherheit günstiger...


----------



## Fischotte (10. September 2013)

*AW: Pimp my Sargus!*

ich habe die Filzscheiben meiner Sargus Rollen nun auch durch Carbonscheiben ersetzt, dafür habe ich die Quantum Hot Sauce genommen!

Beim Spinnfischen letztes Jahr merkte ich auf einmal das die Bremse (bei einer Rolle) nicht mehr richtig funktionierte, es dauerte ewig bis ich meinen Gummifisch wieder eingekurbelt hatte...demnächst gehts genau mit diesen Sargus 3000/4000 Rollen zum Spinnfischen;-)

*Ein Problem habe ich jetzt aber trotzdem, bei einer Ersatzspuhle hatte ich echte Probleme die eine Schraube (von insgesamt 3 Schrauben) rauszudrehen, habs geschafft, jedoch diese so überdreht das ich jetzt eine neue Schraube dafür brauche, wo gibt es sone kleinen Schrauben?

(in den Baumärkten gibts die jedenfalls nicht)*


----------



## Taxidermist (10. September 2013)

*AW: Pimp my Sargus!*



> *das ich jetzt eine neue Schraube dafür brauche, wo gibt es sone kleinen Schrauben?
> 
> (in den Baumärkten gibts die jedenfalls nicht)*



Da wirst du dir ne gute Eisenwarenhandlung suchen müssen, gbt es Dank den Baumärkten leider nicht mehr viele!

Jürgen


----------



## Fischotte (18. September 2013)

*AW: Pimp my Sargus!*

tja dann hab ich dann wohl pech gehabt, hier in meiner umgebung gibts keine eisenwarenhandlungen mehr, kann man sich sowas nicht noch im www. bestellen?


(jaja ich weiss...würde mir dann gleich mehrere schrauben bestellen)


----------



## olaft64 (18. September 2013)

*AW: Pimp my Sargus!*

Je nachdem, wie klein: frag mal beim Augenoptiker...
Gruß Olaf


----------



## Fischotte (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Pimp my Sargus!*

...das ist eine gute Idee, werde da mal nachfragen!


----------



## hurby1980 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Pimp my Sargus!*

Hallo,

 ich habe es jetzt auch ausprobiert (5000'er Sargus)
 Erst einmal muss ich den SUPER Service des Reel Service 
 loben, insbesondere Frau Celenzo.

 so und nun zum Thema...die Bremse läuft seid dem um einiges besser, ist feiner einstellbar und hat wesentlich mehr 
 Bremskraft. 

 An dieser Stelle vielen Dank an den Verfasser für diesen Tipp!
 Die paar Euronen lohnen sich alle mal!

 Gruß Torben


----------



## BronkoderBär (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Pimp my Sargus!*

Nachdem ich mal wieder dem Tod von der Schippe springen konnte will ich schnell einen Tipp loswerden.

Wollte eben die Spule einer Braidspin Exact abdrehen, die kommen in 3 Größen, die kleinste fasst 100m 30er und ist sauschwer, da ja noch das ganze Material draufist.
Kurzerhand in die Drehmaschine eingespannt, auf die Gegenachse wurde natürlich verzichtet|rolleyes

Naja, das Ding flog mir um die Ohren und ist total zerfetzt.

Teileverwertung: Carbonscheiben ausgebaut und in die Sargus eingebaut, man muss aussen etwas nen halben mm abschneiden, dann passts.

Was mir aufgefallen ist: die Sargusspule hat innen einen kleinen Plastikzylinder, der bei Bremabzug auf dem Messingding auf der Hubachse läuft. Das Messing ist zudem noch sehr rauh, Plastik auf rauhem Messing ist wohl kein Garant für wenig Reibung.

Spros und Ryobis haben da ein Kugellager und laufen deswegen wohl so gut an.

Ich würd also empfehlen die Messingspulenaufnahme zu polieren und gut zu fetten.


----------



## Cormoraner (31. März 2015)

*AW: Pimp my Sargus!*

Hallo Leute,
habe mir eine gebrauchte 8000er Sargus geschossen und wollte diese mit an den Ebro nehmen. Bedeutet ich würde gerne vorab die Bremse "tunen".

Wo bekomme ich die Scheiben noch her? Hat da jemand ErfahrungswertE? Welche Größe der Battle muss ich da nehmen das die in die 8000er Sargus passen?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (31. März 2015)

*AW: Pimp my Sargus!*

Mit der Größe kann ich m omentan nicht dienen, aber sowas findest du bei eBay. Oder eben einen Bogen Carbotex kaufen und selbst schneiden.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Penn-carbon-drag-FIERCE-PURSUIT-PURSUIT-II-SARGUS-7000-8000-/111567430461

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Carbontex-Fishing-Reel-Drag-Washer-Sheet-Carbon-Tex-Carbon-Tecs-100x50x1-Woven-/281595505077?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item41906669b5

http://www.70grad-nord.de/carbon.html


----------



## Cormoraner (31. März 2015)

*AW: Pimp my Sargus!*

Habe eine Seite völlig überlesen und sogar Links und Größen gefunden. Die 7000er Battle sollte passen bei der 8000er Sargus. Habe erstmal diesen Reelservice angeschrieben, ansonsten ist der Link sehr hilfreich, danke dir.

Bevor ich mir das selber ausschneide würde ich die dann doch lieber kaufen für den selben Kurs und nur umbauen. Das habe ich damals schon bei meiner alten Abu Rolle gemacht und war begeistert vom Ergebnis. Es gibt hierzu auch einen Umbaubericht von mir.

Danke nochmal.


----------

